

Show HN: Jnana – Generative musical plugin for Ableton Live, in JavaScript - colinsullivan
https://ccrma.stanford.edu/~colinsul/projects/jnana/

======
tansey
Cool. I love the demo where it's hooked up to a player piano.

After a quick glance at the source, it seems like what you do is build a
simple Markov chain from the input snippet and then randomly sample it to
produce the output snippet. Is that about right?

~~~
colinsullivan
Yup! That is basically it. There are two other small tweaks that can be
enabled through the UI described under the "Common Functionality" section. I
found that these features are desirable under certain circumstances.

[https://ccrma.stanford.edu/~colinsul/projects/jnana/#common-...](https://ccrma.stanford.edu/~colinsul/projects/jnana/#common-
functionality)

------
teeja
This project certainly involved some heavy lifting! Great to see Javascript
show up in the MIDI-control arena inside a DAW (at last!!!). With generative
and listening features, Jnana's sure to spark considerable interest. It'd be
great if the JS integration opens up Live/MAX for other programmers. Salud!

------
thealphanerd
Great work... glad to see how well documented it is!

------
jwarren
That's beautiful, great work and well documented.

